# HalloweenRick's 2007 Yard Haunt



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Thought I'd get in the action by showing off our yard haunt. We had over 200 trick or treaters, most of whom got a good scare!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice epitaphs man.


----------

